# Easiest Way to Look up Registered Neo Hybrids??



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2017)

Is there a nice long list of which Vanda family plants have been crossed with Neofinetia falcate, preferably with photos of the resulting examples ( I understand the results can be quite variable depending on the cross)??

I am aware of quite a few, and I can also look up a few online but I would love to see a list.


----------



## terryros (Jan 19, 2017)

Take a look at BlueNanta.com, which is directly linked to RHS. You can enter a species or a hybrid. If species, at the bottom it will show all the registered crosses made with it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jan 19, 2017)

Good.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 19, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is there a nice long list of which Vanda family plants have been crossed with Neofinetia falcate, preferably with photos of the resulting examples ( I understand the results can be quite variable depending on the cross)??
> 
> I am aware of quite a few, and I can also look up a few online but I would love to see a list.



This is exactly what you need OrchidWiz for...

My somewhat out of date version of OrchidWiz shows 91 registered V. (Neo.) falcata hybrids (first generation, there are 183 total progeny including all subsequent generations) . About 25 of them with pictures - with the list you could certainly find more online. About a third are primary crosses. 

I can send you a list by email easier than I can post it here.


----------



## terryros (Jan 19, 2017)

Blue Nanta lists 93 hybrids with Vanda falcata being either the seed or pod parent.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you for the input.

Can you PM the list, Kirk, or is that too long to attach??

I'd love to have Blaupunkt and Pat Acari. Smaller blue vandas.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Mar 17, 2017)

terryros said:


> Blue Nanta lists 93 hybrids with Vanda falcata being either the seed or pod parent.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




Thank you for this information terryros. Here is a link that contains all of the hybrids. 

http://bluenanta.com/natural/211461/species_detail/


----------



## Tio Mister (Mar 18, 2017)

http://www.aos.org/orchid-awards-judging/vanda-hybrid-names.aspx

This may be an useful list.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you all.

Bluenanta is a wonderful place!
I just wish their photo album was complete. but other than that, very nice to cross reference what's what.


----------

